# Parts Missing



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Showed up earlier than expected this morning to set 8 soaker tubs.

Four of the Mountain cabled waste and overflows were missing enough parts to make setting four of the tubs impossible -- The finish is Oil Rubbed Bronze.

Sent my Guy back across the water to round up enough parts to set the tubs -- He came back empty handed. Not his fault, in retrospect, but I was still kind of an arsehole about it. I can be a real arsehole right about 'Crunch Time'.

Finally located a stash of parts at Chown Hardware -- Wrong finish, but close enough to allow us to set the tubs -- We'll swap out the trims later.

I don't need this shiot.

I weathered the Storm -- But 'Number Two' is pissed at me for pointing out that he failed to make allowances.

Fuque him -- It's my Company.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Missing parts is aggravating. I try to check my material at the supply house.


----------

